# NSFW (or not) Story/Fanfic Commissions



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, I've been writing for several years now, and I've learned it's a blast writing stories desired by other people and making their day, so I'm offering writing commissions to you wonderful folks on FA!

*First things first, how many slots are you offering right now?*
Since I'm offering these services on my DeviantArt as well, I'll be offering one slot here for now. This may change in time, of course.

_Speaking of slots, no slots have been taken (yet)!_

*For fanfiction, what franchises do you cover?*
Most, honestly, though it'd always help to ask beforehand if I cover something. Below is a list of things I can think of off the top of my head that I will cover.


Spoiler: What I Will Write For




RWBY

Devilman
Alien: Isolation
Godzilla (Human AU and as-is giant monsters)
Adventure Time
Mass Effect
Sonic the Hedgehog
Transformers (G1, Beast Wars, Prime, Animated, Cybertron series)
Rat Queens
The Wicked + The Divine
Gravity Falls
Steven Universe
Star Vs. The Forces of Evil
No More Heroes

MadWorld
Call of Duty (particularly Modern Warfare and Black Ops 1-2)
Pokemon
Overwatch
League of Legends
Homestuck
My Life As A Teenage Robot
Zootopia
Star Fox
Mario
Legend of Zelda
Bendy and the Ink Machine
Metroid
Star Wars
Paladins
Spider-Man
Power Rangers
Scooby-Doo (laughtrack not included)
Borderlands
Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt
Halo
Disney (Just ask, though I cover most)
Warhammer 40,000
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Left 4 Dead
Monster/Ever After High
Pacific Rim
Resident Evil
Undertale
Metal Gear Solid/Rising
Street Fighter
My Little Pony
Doom
Animal Crossing
Cutie Honey
Spyro
Sly Cooper
Ratchet & Clank
Jak and Daxter
Marvel (Cinematic Universe)
Crash Bandicoot
MySims
Scott Pilgrim
Naruto (I was younger once)
Final Fantasy (Most, excluding XI, XIV and XV)



Again, this list fails to convey all the things I will write for, so feel free to ask, it'd be my pleasure to make a story for you concerning the characters you love. I might love them too!

*Will you write original stories?*
Absolutely! I'll just need a basic idea of the characters and what you're wanting for the story, obviously this implies a bit more back-n-forth between me and the customer.

*NSFW?*
I actually have a preference for writing smut, but I can also write sfw material. I can do a number of kinks including futanari, butt stuff, lactation, etc. and some extreme kinks such as hyper and expansion. I cannot, however, provide you with kinks such as scat, watersports, guro, underage, or vore.

*How much?*
When you pay, you're paying for a word-count _minimum_. A story _cannot be _*under *_the minimum, but it can be *above*it._ You will not be charged extra for words over the limit.

The minimum price, $5, will set your minimum at 500 words, and from there on, every 100 words will be $1. The maximum minimum (is that an oxymoron?) I will do for a story is 5,000 words at this time, about $50.

Payment will be done preferably over PayPal prior to me beginning the story.

*Can I sample your work?*
Of course! All my work can be found on my AO3.

*How can I contact you?*
You can contact me here, at my email (candlelightcleric@gmail) or in PMs. Feel free to send me any questions you may have, I'm a friendly guy.


----------

